# Sony Vaio laptops



## marronza (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a bit of advice. I'm replacing my ailing desktop pc with a new laptop with 17in screen.

Currently, I'm looking at a Sony Vaio VGN-AR71J or the AR71E. Can anyone figure out which of these is the better computer?

Also, any general thoughts on Sony computers would be much appreciated, as I'd like to find out if I'm getting value for money.

Thanks for any advice,

Tom


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

I have recently worked on 2 Vaio laptops where they consistently trip out and the only solution is to reset the system battery (involves getting under keyboard!). 1 was resolved after the reset - the other has been stripped down for salvage! Sony cannot be contacted on a technical level - they always refer you to their helplines for standard "have you done this?" questions. Even the Vaio link site remains unanswered on at least 2 threads.
Sony produce good laptops - at a price. They often will use proprietary components that are pricey to replace. If you are looking for high end laptop (not so sure how much better than cheaper alternatives!) - Sony is good. Rather like Mr Mercedes/Rolls Royce - pay more more style/quality etc. When it goes wrong - increasingly difficult (and ergo expensive!) to find approved service agents.
Bon Chance!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

We have been using the VAIO laptops for many years. The first ones were with 98 and on. We now have two with Vista and they are running just fine.
Of the different ones on the market I have not found any for the price that can beat the VAIO's.

We have needed to contact Sony a couple of times and we have gotten great results from them. We use the "Live Chat" at the support page any our issues were worked out.
See http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/support-contacts.pl?


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

Fair point DaveA - I would point out that I am speaking from UK experience, where support for technicians is poor. I would reiterate that they are good machines - just not as "user" friendly on hardware issues that arise.


----------



## AleciaBrent (Aug 21, 2008)

First thing comes to me is style... Sony is known for building laptops which are unique. Sony is ready for taking up of challenges, that&#8217;s why it builds laptops which are entirely different from other branded laptops. These laptops have unique stylish attitudes. VAIO series laptops are known for their elegant outlook. They are quite simple, casual and smart.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, the Sony laptops I've had to work on have been a giant PITA to take apart! Their idea of changing out a hard disk on many of their models is to take almost every piece off the machine to get to the drive!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

NOT having had any hardware issues with a Sony VAIO laptop, I have never tried to take apart one. But I have added and/or replaced memory without issue.

The only reason that we have replaced one was we out grew it of needed more power of a newer one.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

The great debate moves on......Sony have always been known for style, flair etc and have always mooted this as their justification for charging more for their brand than others. If you take their DVD recorders - did you know that Samsung make the vast majority of the "innards" for them now......check out the price differential and you'll see how much the brand name is worth (in their opinion). They have historically made some "cracking" products that have been market leading etc...but have always limited supply to maintain their "proprietary" brand status. I think that they have missed the boat as very many more consumers now look at cost as opposed to "style". Their laptops do look good and are geared to the true multimedia domain but god help you if it ever breaks down. JohnWill has PITA as a useful descriptor...I'd go so far as to say....waste of space!


----------

